# Cheap, simple WiFi broadcaster



## Whitehill (Jul 17, 2019)

I have an old Apple Time Capsule.  The internal disk went toes-up a long time ago and, since then, its only function has been to broadcast a WiFi network.  It’s only a matter of time (short) before that expires.  I have an even older Airport Extreme which the current Airport Utility refuses to talk to.

For historical reasons, I need to keep that network running.  For historical, read family dynamics.

What’s a cheap and simple alternative to a router to replace this thing?


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 17, 2019)

Check out the reviews at this site: https://www.lifewire.com/best-routers-under-50-4038819


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 22, 2019)

AndArst said:


> When I needed one, found a dirt cheap one online but when I filled in my tampa zip code, turned out that they don't ship to my place. Really a strange thing. Why not to ship the thing wherever a customer needs if you charge the cost of shipping?



It all depends on where it is shipped from. Check out where it is coming from. It may not be a US based location.


----------



## Forgend (Feb 12, 2020)

Cheryl said:


> Check out the reviews at this site: https://www.lifewire.com/best-routers-under-50-4038819


Yes these are good routers to work as good as cheap


----------

